# Nutrias machen Probleme



## Lajos1 (21. November 2022)

Hallo, 

bei uns sind Nutria kein Problem . Dafür aber die Biber.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. November 2022)

TODDEMNAAGER

R. S.


----------



## Floma (21. November 2022)

... unsere Seerosen! Die stattlichen, abgefressenen Wurzeln treibt es beim Mönch an und der Seerosenteppich wird immer dünner.


----------



## Waidbruder (21. November 2022)

Bei uns fressen die sogar Muscheln und Wollhandkrabben. Zumindest liegen am Ufer die Reste dieser Mahlzeiten...


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2022)

Nutrias geben übrigens einen hervorragenden Braten ab ... 








						Nutria in Pilzsoße - Rezept mit Bild
					

Das perfekte Nutria in Pilzsoße-Rezept mit Bild und einfacher Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung: Zu Unrecht ist Nutria, auch Bisamratte oder Biberratte genannt…




					www.kochbar.de


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nutrias geben übrigens einen hervorragenden Braten ab ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja stimmt. Die lagen früher tiefgefroren in den Kaufhallen. Schmeckt wie Kaninchen!


----------



## Waidbruder (21. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Die lagen früher tiefgefroren in den Kaufhallen. Schmeckt wie Kaninchen!


In welchen Kaufhallen? Oder besser gesagt in welchem Land?


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> In welchen Kaufhallen? Oder besser gesagt in welchem Land?


Na in der DäDäRäh. Da gabs keen Subermargd, nur Gonsum und Koofhalle.


----------



## Waidbruder (21. November 2022)

Ah Sööö!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> In welchen Kaufhallen? Oder besser gesagt in welchem Land?


Ich habe in den 80ern in der DDR im Großkraftwerk Boxberg gearbeitet. Meist am Donnerstag gab es in der Kantine Nutria. Schmeckt 1:1 wie Kaninchen.


----------



## yukonjack (21. November 2022)

Fragt die beiden Amerikaner (Smitn & Wesson) doch mal dazu.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2022)

Der Nutria frisst Schilf, durchbohrt Gänge und es wird von der Wissenschaft festgestellt, dass dies zum Lebensraumverlust für viele Arten führen kann. Der Biber fällt allein in 1 Winter um einen 6ha großen Weiher meines Vereins herum 105 (!!) Bäume und durchbohrt Gänge und die Wissenschaft freut sich über die Wiederansiedelung. Muss man, um das zu verstehen, schizophren sein?


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2022)

Deutschland hat den Schützerwahn.
Es wird alles was kreucht und fleucht geschützt.
Invasive , fremde Arten ob mit Federn oder Fell werden als bereichernd angesehen. Aber die ökologischen Schäden die damit einhergehen,
die werden verschwiegen bzw. dementiert.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2022)

Und solange degenerierte Großstädter, die wahren Tierfreunde, so weiter machen wird sich das Problem eher vergrößern.





Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und solange degenerierte Großstädter, die wahren Tierfreunde, so weiter machen wird sich das Problem eher vergrößern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja, gegen Dummheit wächst kein Kraut im Garten .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, gegen Dummheit wächst kein Kraut im Garten .


Der Witz ist, diese Leute glauben auch noch sie würden da etwas Gutes und sinnvolles tun, schließlich haben diese armen Tiere ja alle Hunger.
Man muss sich nur mal die Wiese dort ansehen, das Gras bis kurz über der Wurzel abgefressen, Uferbewuchs gibt es gar nicht mehr.

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (21. November 2022)

Wenn die Viecher so zahm sind würde ich die zum letzten Abendmahl einladen. Einfacher geht`s doch gar nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn die Viecher so zahm sind würde ich die zum letzten Abendmahl einladen. Einfacher geht`s doch gar nicht.


Jo, da würdest du als Lynchopfer am nächsten Tag in der Bild stehen!

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (21. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, da würdest du als Lynchopfer am nächsten Tag in der Bild stehen!
> 
> Jürgen


und wenn ich im Schutze der Dunkelheit..............?


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> und wenn ich im Schutze der Dunkelheit..............?



Genau, es kommt zum Einsatz von Nacht und Nebel!


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Nutria frisst Schilf, durchbohrt Gänge und es wird von der Wissenschaft festgestellt, dass dies zum Lebensraumverlust für viele Arten führen kann. Der Biber fällt allein in 1 Winter um einen 6ha großen Weiher meines Vereins herum 105 (!!) Bäume und durchbohrt Gänge und die Wissenschaft freut sich über die Wiederansiedelung. Muss man, um das zu verstehen, schizophren sein?


ne Wissenschaftler;-))


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. November 2022)

Macht doch einfach mal ne Werbeoffensive, wie lecker die Viecher eigentlich sind....


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Macht doch einfach mal ne Werbeoffensive, wie lecker die Viecher eigentlich sind....


Ich habe meinen Beitrag schon geleistet  ...


----------



## Minimax2 (21. November 2022)

hallo,

in meinem "Beritt" gibts die Tierchen seit ich denken kann, die waren sogar eher da als der Biber. Am Hausbach wurden schon in den 80' ern Fallen gestellt und die "Opfer" entnommen und gegessen. In der Elbe schwammen die damals auch schon zu Hauf. Geändert hat sich seitdem nix - bis auf den Zuzug des schon erwähnten, deutlich größeren, Nagers.
Wieso wird erst jetzt darauf aufmerksam gemacht? Haben die Alle verschlafen, oder jetzt keine anderen Probleme.
Nutrias gehören n.m.M. ganzjährig bejagt. 

bis später


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. November 2022)

Die sollen echt lecker sein  hier in meiner Gegend gibts nicht soviele... vielleicht leben da wo das video aufgenommen wurde nur vegetarier :X


----------



## ollidi (21. November 2022)

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es noch einen amtlichen Nutriafänger.
Der fängt mit seinen Fallen nicht schlecht und meinte auch, daß sie sehr gut schmecken.


----------



## Minimax2 (21. November 2022)

hallo,

vielleicht hätte hier der Spruch "Gutes tun und nicht drüber sprechen" wirklich Berechtigung?

bis später


----------



## zulu (21. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> diese armen Tiere
> 
> 
> Jürgen


wir sind uns alle einig?
es gibt keine reichen
und keine armen
tiere
*basta !*


----------



## HerrZebra (22. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn die Viecher so zahm sind würde ich die zum letzten Abendmahl einladen. Einfacher geht`s doch gar nicht.



Genau den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade.
Kann man nicht sogar ihren Fell verwenden? So ne Nutriafellmütze und paar Angelhandschuhe wären schon was feines.

Und wegen dem Fleisch. Einfach Mal die Nutriadiät  vermarkten.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> So ne Nutriafellmütze und paar Angelhandschuhe wären schon was feines.


Man hat früher gerne Kragen an Jacken/Mänteln damit besetzt, dafür wurden dann zumeist die langen Granen Haare geschoren.
Selten ganze Jacken oder Mäntel, galt immer wie auch Kaninchen, als "arme Leute Pelz".
Die Nutrias welche man heute in der ehemaligen DDR hat, entstammen alle aus Freilassungen der Nebenerwerbs Pelztierzüchter.
Nach 89 wollte diese keiner mehr haben, also haben die Leute welche sich zuvor damit eine gute Mark nebenher verdient haben, die Käfige geöffnet.
Im Westen war dies im Wesentlichen genau so.
Es kamen nämlich dann die Zeiten, wo man von Schützern gerne mal mit der Lackspraydose markiert wurde, wenn man sich mit irgendwas aus Pelz in der Fußgängerzone hat blicken lassen.
Heute tragen sie dafür Hundefell, oder wenn es etwas besser aussehen soll auch Enok (Marderhund) aus China an ihren Parkakapuzen, wird einem dann gerne auch als Kunstfell verkauft, damit das Gewissen beruhigt ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Flatfischer (22. November 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Nutrias gehören n.m.M. ganzjährig bejagt.



Also in Niedersachsen wurde die Schonzeit schon vor Jahren aufgehoben (außer für Junge führende Muttertiere). Die Intensität der Jagd hat hier auch in den letzten zwei Jahren massiv zugenommen; es werden an immer mehr Gewässern Fallen aufgestellt.

Flatfischer


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. November 2022)

Kein Angeltag  - nacht vergeht, ohne das ich mehrere von den Bisamratten, was Nutrias auch sind sehe, wie sie an unseren beiden Flüssen zwischen meinen Schnüren durchschwimmen... 
Meistens sehe ich nur ein Stück vom Kopf und den Schwanz. 
Meine Fresse, hier sehe ich mal, wie groß die Viecher wirklich sind! 

Jeder Angler sollte, nach vorheriger Schulung, daß Recht bekommen, die mit Fallen zu jagen, dezimieren und verwerten zu dürfen! Gegen Baumfällungen durch Biber hilft, wenn man die Stämme mit einigen Lagen Kaninchen-maschendraht in Bibergröße umwickelt. 

Was wiegt den so eine Nutria bzw. Bisamratte? Würde mich mal interessieren, wieviele Mahlzeiten man aus einer herausbekommt....
Biber schmecken bestimmt auch ganz lecker, nur sieht man bei "Mountain Men" immer nur, wie die gefangen werden und der Pelz gekürschnert wird, aber nie, daß er auch gegessen wird! 

Leider haben die beiden Arten hier bei uns keine natürlichen Feinde, es sei denn, irgendeine unter den Viechern ansteckende,  tödliche Krankheit dezimiert die merklich!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> *Biber schmecken bestimmt auch ganz lecker, nur sieht man* ..........., *aber nie, daß er auch gegessen wird!*



Bei Discovery sieht man oft dass die gegessen werden und sollen sehr lecker sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Jeder Angler sollte, nach vorheriger Schulung, daß Recht bekommen, die mit Fallen zu jagen, dezimieren und verwerten zu dürfen!


Dafür musst du einen Jagdschein machen, dann erst hast du den entsprechenden Sachkundenachweis.
Und das ist auch gut so, wenn ich wie hier sehe, dass die Leute diese nicht mal unterscheiden können!
Ist aber nicht schlimm, damit bist du nicht allein, habe gerade auf einer Seite vom Nabu auch ein Bild vom Nutria gefunden, wo Bisam drunter steht.
Grobe Unterscheidung neben der Größe, Nutria hat einen runden Schwanz, Bisam einen flachen Schwanz, Wie ein Biberschwanz aussieht, weiß wohl jeder.


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bisamratten, was Nutrias auch sind sehe





Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was wiegt den so eine Nutria bzw. Bisamratte? Würde mich mal interessieren, wieviele Mahlzeiten man aus einer herausbekommt....
> Biber


Ein Bisam wiegt höchstens 1,5 Kg, dann ist er aber auch kapital.
Nutria bis ca.10kg.
Biber geht auch mal bis 25kg.
Hier mal zur Info:








						Bisamratte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Nutria – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gert-Show (22. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> mehrere von den Bisamratten, was Nutrias auch sind


Da muss ich korrigieren: Nutrias werden auch als *Biber*ratte bezeichnet, die Bisamratte ist eine eigenständige Spezies.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dafür musst du einen Jagdschein machen, dann erst hast du den entsprechenden Sachkundenachweis.
> Und das ist auch gut so, wenn ich wie hier sehe, dass die Leute diese nicht mal unterscheiden können!
> Ist aber nicht schlimm, habe gerade auf einer Seite vom Nabu auch ein Bild vom Nutria gefunden, wo Bisam drunter steht.
> Grobe Unterscheidung neben der Größe, Nutria hat einen runden Schwanz, Bisam einen flachen Schwanz, Wie ein Biberschwanz aussieht, weiß wohl jeder.
> ...


danke, dass Du mir zuvor gekommen bist.
Schön auch, dass Du von Bisam sprichst und nicht von Bisamratte


----------



## andyblub (22. November 2022)

Bei uns in der Gegend ist ein "Spaziergang am See mit Nutriafütterung + Streicheln" mittlerweile ein akzeptables Unterfangen für eine erste Verabredung...man kann nur hoffen, dass im Hintergrund ausreichend zum Thema Bestandsmanagement passiert. Öffentlich wohl eher nicht, denn sie sind ja sooooo süüüüüß.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend ist ein "Spaziergang am See mit Nutriafütterung + Streicheln" mittlerweile ein akzeptables Unterfangen für eine erste Verabredung...man kann nur hoffen, dass im Hintergrund ausreichend zum Thema Bestandsmanagement passiert. Öffentlich wohl eher nicht, denn sie sind ja sooooo süüüüüß.


vielleicht sollte man die Viecher doch besser als Ratten bezeichnen "Riesenwasserratten"
das könnte helfen


----------



## plinse (22. November 2022)

Wir brauchen einen Dammbruch bei Hochwasser, der durch die Wissenschaft dem Nutria zugeordnet wird und das blöde ist, ich gehe davon aus, dass es dazu auch kommen wird .
Dann bekommt der gesunde Menschenverstand hoffentlich mal wieder eine Chance.

Das Fleisch, was wir im Supermarkt kaufen, sollen wir aus ökologischen und Tierschutzgründen so nicht mehr so oft kaufen und essen - klima & Co, das Fleisch, was uns die Deiche durchbohrt und sonstige Schäden anrichtet, bekommen wir im Supermarkt nicht. 

Das ist schon deppert, klingt eigentlich als wäre es lösbar... Kaninchen schmeckt nicht schlecht und als Gulasch geht doch eigentlich alles 

VG, Eike


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen Dammbruch bei Hochwasser, der durch die Wissenschaft dem Nutria zugeordnet wird und das blöde ist, ich gehe davon aus, dass es dazu auch kommen wird


nie und nimmer.
Eher muss irgendein Korintenkacker von Amtsstube B als Bauernopfer herhalten


----------



## Vanner (22. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen Dammbruch bei Hochwasser, der durch die Wissenschaft dem Nutria zugeordnet wird und das blöde ist, ich gehe davon aus, dass es dazu auch kommen wird



Das es da zu Dammbrüchen kommen wird, sehe ich auch so. Was ich nicht sehe, dass die Wissenschaft das dem Nutria zuordnet.


----------



## plinse (22. November 2022)

Dann braucht es halt ausreichend Deichwarte, die wegen Nutria-Schäden Alarm schlagen, kostenintensive Wartungen publik machen oder aber wenn es zu spät ist die vorherigen Schadensmeldungen mit den anschließenden Deichbrüchen durch die Presse ziehen:

Die Lösung: #nutriabratwurst
Das klingt auch besser als Riesenwasserrattenbratwurst aber grundsätzlich hast du Recht, man muss gegen den Faktor "niedlich" ankommen aber wegen Rossbratwurst wird der Grillstand auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt auch nicht angezündet.

Bio-Bratwurst ohne Massentierhaltung und zum Erhalt der hiesigen Flora und Fauna müsste sich eigentlich als "schick" vermarkten lassen 

VG, Eike


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dafür musst du einen Jagdschein machen, dann erst hast du den entsprechenden Sachkundenachweis.
> Und das ist auch gut so, wenn ich wie hier sehe, dass die Leute diese nicht mal unterscheiden können!
> Ist aber nicht schlimm, damit bist du nicht allein, habe gerade auf einer Seite vom Nabu auch ein Bild vom Nutria gefunden, wo Bisam drunter steht.
> Grobe Unterscheidung neben der Größe, Nutria hat einen runden Schwanz, Bisam einen flachen Schwanz, Wie ein Biberschwanz aussieht, weiß wohl jeder.
> ...


Habe mich mal informiert, wegen dem Jagdschein:

Zumindest in Bayern kostet der 2400€ Online und 2700€ in Präsenzunterricht. 
Er beinhaltet 120h in Theorie und Praxis und u. a. einen Fallenlehrgang. 

Zum Präsenzunterricht müsste ich allerdings nach Würzburg oder Velburg 2x die Woche. Ist ganz schön viel und lange Fahrerei, da würde ich lieber einen Intensivkurs machen mit Übernachtung vor Ort. Ist finanziell aber noch teurer..


----------



## Blueser (22. November 2022)

Bei uns werden spezielle Giftköderboxen gegen Wander- und Hausratten aufgestellt. Da regt sich auch keiner von den sogenannten Tierschützern auf. Deutsche Doppelmoral halt ...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> da würde ich lieber einen Intensivkurs machen mit Übernachtung vor Ort. Ist finanziell aber noch teurer..


Diesen Kurs hat mein Bruder gerade gemacht, allerdings in einem anderen Bundesland, hat für drei Wochen ca.5000€ gekostet.
Das ist ziemlich kurz gedacht von dir.
Nur mit dem Jagdschein kannst du gar nichts machen!
Du kannst nämlich nicht einfach mit ein paar Fallen an deinem Bach aufkreuzen.
Du brauchst noch mindestens eine Waffe, Waffenschrank, Munition, Klamotte und in deinem Fall noch Fallen.
Jetzt kommts, als Wichtigstes braucht du erst mal eine Jagdgelegenheit, soll heißen du hast noch weitere Kohle auf Tasche, um irgendwo in eine bestehende Pacht einzusteigen, hast dann natürlich noch mehr Kosten am Hals, wie z.B. Wildschaden.
Diesen machen auch Nutrias, wenn sie z.B. in ein Zuckerrübenfeld einfallen.
Andere Möglichkeit, du machst irgendwo den Dackel, dass heißt Revierarbeiten, Hochsitzbau, Wild füttern u.ä..
Wenn dann dein Jagdherr irgendwann des Nachts anruft, hier liegt der hundert Kilo Keiler, komm vorbei zur Wildbergung, so wird auch dies von dir erwartet!
Auf deine Kosten natürlich, brauchst nicht glauben, dass du dann Spritgeld bekommst.
Ich würde mir das noch mal überlegen, wahrscheinlich kannst du für diesen finanziellen und physischen Einsatz, jeden Tag für den Rest deines Lebens ein Steak essen!

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. November 2022)

Wenn man dann seinen Jagdschein hat, braucht man auch Lebendfangfallen, eine kostet so 130 - 140€, ein Fallenalarm (fürs Smartphone)  für 2 Fallen nochmal 150€.
Dazu kommt noch eine Garnitur Messer und einen Zerwirkraum fürs schlachten von Nutrias u. ggfs. Bisamratten.  Klar, daß man das nicht in der Küche macht.

Ja, als Jäger hat man auch Pflichten. Jagdpacht muß bezahlt werden und Waffen, Munition.. und... und... und. Ich weiß, daß ich lieber beim Angeln bleibe, da gibt's jedenfalls keine Wildunfälle, um die ich mich evtl. rund um die Uhr auch noch kümmern muß.


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2022)

Also, ich glaub Euch, wenn ihr sagt, Nutria sei lecker bzw. fast gleich zu Kaninchen. Aber irgendwie bleibts in meiner kulinarischen Vorstellung Ratte. Wär glaub ich nix für mich.


----------



## thanatos (22. November 2022)

Nee ein Nutria  schmeckt nicht wie ein Karnickel , ist in der De De Er ein Pelzzuchttier 
gewesen , danach war es nicht mehr rentabel und ist vielfach in der Natur gelandet 
hier im Osten kannte man seine Schmackhaftigkeit und so sind sie eben heimlich 
wieder verschwunden . Ihre Schädlichkeit ist unbestritten aber vor ihnen war ja schon
die Bisamratte ( übrigens keine Ratte sondern Wühlmaus ) da ,welche die gleichen 
Schäden verursacht . Beides fremde Tiere die aus Farmen stammen und nicht in unsere 
Natur gehören , wie viele andere Arten von Pflanzen und Tieren auch .
Naja ich habe nichts dagegen unsere Natur zu schützen , bin ja selbst ein ganz
guter Schütze - aber das traue ich mich nun doch nicht mehr .


----------



## Blueser (22. November 2022)

In der Kühltruhe sahen die damals nicht nach Ratte aus. Eher nach Sonntagsbraten...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe mich mal informiert, wegen dem Jagdschein:
> 
> Zumindest in Bayern kostet der 2400€ Online und 2700€ in Präsenzunterricht.
> Er beinhaltet 120h in Theorie und Praxis und u. a. einen Fallenlehrgang.
> ...


Normalerweise bietet so ziemlich jede Kreisgruppe einen Kurs an. Zu meiner Zeit waren es noch ca. 1100 Mark + Prüfungsgebühr. 
Wie Taxidermist schon erwähnte, ist das nur der Anfang. Auch kannst du es vergessen eine eingeschränkte Prüfung (ohne Waffenhandhabung und Schießen ) zu machen um Kosten für Schießtraining und Ballermänner zu sparen. Da bekommst du nämlich später keine Jagdgelegenheit. Die Revierpächter erwarten von ihrem "Dackel", wie Taxi den Job des Begehungsscheininhabers nett umschrieb, das er neben der üblichen Sklavenarbeit, auch alles Unangenehme wie Kitze oder Füchse schießen, übernimmst. 
Jagen gilt übrigens als teuerstes Hobby nach Golfen.

Ich finde es einen Witz, das man erst jetzt über die Nutrias nachdenkt, es gibt sie ja schon eine kleine Ewigkeit in DE. Das die Bestände in den letzten 10 Jahren explodiert sind, liegt am Klimawandel. Früher sind im Winter regelmässig viele Tiere eingegangen. Diese Regulierung fehlt nun, das hätte man längst auf der Rechnung haben müssen.


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

Zu *meiner Zeit *

konnte man noch einen ganz normalen Rattenfängerschein bei der Gemeinde  erwerben
das hat 10 Mark gekostet
 Man hat sich Bisamfallen für 25 Mark pro Stück gekauft und auf seinem Grundstück
am Bach die Fallen gestellt , mit Apfelschnitz beködert und richtig gut gefangen

Ich muss dazu sagen ich hatte auch einen sehr guten Mentor der mich als 15 Järigen angespornt hat.

Die besten Fallen waren die_ Schweizer_ mit dem Dornabzug, die geläufigen mit dem Haarabzug waren
und sind einfach nix oder besser gesagt scheixe.
Für mich war es als Bub ein feines Zubrot .
6 Mark vom Amt für jeden schuppigen Flachschwanz und bis zu 10 Mark für ein gutes Winterfell vom Kürschner;
der mich immer sehr gelobt hat wenn ich ein mal im Jahr bei ihm vorbei gekommen bin und meine selbst abgezogenen
und getrockneten Felle abgeliefert habe.
*Das* waren Zeiten , von denen kann man heute nur noch träumen.


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

Ja und nochwas 
gegessen habe ich zum großen Entsetzen aller die es mitbekommen haben 
mit Genuss die Schenkel und die Brust der großen Wühlmaus.
War für mich sowas wie Karnickel.


----------



## thanatos (23. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> mit Genuss die Schenkel und die Brust der großen Wühlmaus.
> War für mich sowas wie Karnickel.


Nein die habe ich leider noch nicht gegessen , als ich in Holland war standen sie schon 
nicht mehr auf dem Speiseplan - " Wasserkaninchen " . Selbst habe ich mal eine 
mit `nem guten Luftgewehr erlegt - leider am gegenüberliegenden Ufer das Baches 
und als ich endlich die 400 m gelaufen bin konnte ich nur noch dem Füchschen
hinterhersehen wie es mit meinem Braten los zog . Ist verjährt !
Ja die krankhafte Schützerei kann schon ganz schön nerven zu mal sie von
Leuten durchgesetzt wird die ..................................


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diesen Kurs hat mein Bruder gerade gemacht, allerdings in einem anderen Bundesland, hat für drei Wochen ca.5000€ gekostet.
> Das ist ziemlich kurz gedacht von dir.
> Nur mit dem Jagdschein kannst du gar nichts machen!
> Du kannst nämlich nicht einfach mit ein paar Fallen an deinem Bach aufkreuzen.
> ...


Hallo,

genau so ist es .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

Geschützt habe* ich* die einheimische Flora, unser Gewässer und das Land.

Mit 3 Schlagfallen und 2 Reusen.
Diese speziellen Drahtkörbe mit den 2 Eingängen. die musste man nur direkt vor dem "befahrenen" Unterwasserloch im Damm versenken.
Da sind sie dann in der Nacht rein und versoffen. Auch Schermaus und Wanderratte hat sich darin verirrt.

Die Fallen wurden am besten Bachseitig aufgestellt , da wo fingerbreite Rinnsale durch den Damm gekommen sind.
Genau da wo  die Schäden aufgetreten sind. 

Irgendwann kam dann die Vorschrift die Fallen nicht mehr frei auf zu stellen.
Sondern nur noch in beschrifteten Kisten weil irgend so ne Göre da dran rumgefummelt hat und Klapp die Finger. Böse Sache das.

In die Kisten geht der Bisam aber nicht gerne. Wahrscheinlich kann er lesen.
Die Kiste hat man auch schon von weitem gesehen und jeder Depp ist da hin , hat sie aufgemacht und reingeglotzt was da drin ist.
Einen Stock genommen und die Falle ausgelöst. 
Die Reusen wurden verboten "Tierquälerei"
Dann mussten künstliche Bauten aus Beton gekauft werden. Mit abschließbarem Deckel. Das sind Dauereinrichtungen wo immer eine Falle fängig
drin steht. Da gehen aber nur kleine dumme Jungtiere rein.
Ist alles nicht mehr was es mal war.

Wie Überall.

Schädlingsbekämpfung mit Fallen , Fraß- und Spritzgiften ist immer noch mein kleines Hobby.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Dann braucht es halt ausreichend Deichwarte, die wegen Nutria-Schäden Alarm schlagen, kostenintensive Wartungen publik machen oder aber wenn es zu spät ist die vorherigen Schadensmeldungen mit den anschließenden Deichbrüchen durch die Presse ziehen:


wie hoch schätzt Du die Lebenserwartung eines solchen Deichwartes denn ein?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns werden spezielle Giftköderboxen gegen Wander- und Hausratten aufgestellt. Da regt sich auch keiner von den sogenannten Tierschützern auf. Deutsche Doppelmoral halt ...


sind ja auch echte Ratten und werden auch so bezeichnet, da ist dann nix mehr mit niedlich


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

Es gab genug Bisam Nutria und Biber veredelte Textilien.
So schön flauschig und warm.
Anziehen will sich das jetzt keiner mehr aber im Hinterkopf haben die  das noch.

Ne Ratte hängt sich nur noch ein Punker oder ne Emo um den Hals und der die das ist eben wieder cool.


----------



## Ladi74 (23. November 2022)

Nutria
					

Unser Nutriafleisch kommt aus Deutschland von freilebenden Tieren. Diese werden werden in Lebendfallen gefangen und von unserer Jägerin geschlachtet.…




					www.metzgerei-graenitz.de
				











						Von der Plage zur Delikatesse: Restaurant bietet Nutria-Kochkurs an
					

Nutrias werden oft gejagt, aber meist nicht verwertet. Ein Restaurant in Meerbusch bietet jetzt Rezepte und einen Kochkurs an.




					www.merkur.de
				











						Ihr wollt nachhaltig essen? Dann probiert doch mal Waschbär, meint ein Berliner Startup
					

Das Berliner Startup Holycrab bringt invasive Arten auf den Teller und macht aus Sumpfkrebsen, Nutrias und Waschbären Gerichte.




					www.businessinsider.de
				




Hab mal schnell bissel gestöbert.
Für Minimax ist auch was bei.;-) Hab aber keine Ahnung, ob es das Restaurant noch gibt.
Bei Berlin, im Brandenburgischen, gibt's ein Restaurant wo Nutria angeboten wird. (Ganz klassisch mit Rotkraut und Klößen.)Dazu bekommt man ein ausgestopftes Exemplar auf den Tisch gestellt. Was mM nach Zombie-Nutria aussieht.
Hab den TV-Beitrag nicht gefunden(Asi-TV). Der Nutria wurde dort als Sumpfratte bezeichnet. 

Nutria schmeckt wirklich! Gab's vor der Wende regelmäßig bei uns. Nur, vor Opa musste der Kopf versteckt werden, der hat sich vor den grossen, gelben, Zähnen geekelt. Für ihn gab's dann "Karnickel".


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Nutria
> 
> 
> Unser Nutriafleisch kommt aus Deutschland von freilebenden Tieren. Diese werden werden in Lebendfallen gefangen und von unserer Jägerin geschlachtet.…
> ...


Sehr interessante Links. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal in die Richtung ermitteln.


----------



## plinse (23. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie hoch schätzt Du die Lebenserwartung eines solchen Deichwartes denn ein?


Das hängt davon ab, ob er sich selbst damit dann produzieren muss oder ob ausreichend nachvollziehbare Unterlagen wie ein Statusbericht einfach bei der Presse landen - lesen können die selbst 
An einigen Stellen ist es übliche Praxis, Statusberichte, Meldungen, o.ä. sich bei entsprechenden Befürchtungen zugänglich zu halten, um den schwarzen Peter des Bauernopfers eins weiter nach oben in der Zuständigkeit schieben zu können, sollte es schief gehen 

"Melden macht frei!" - das lernt man schon beim Bund - dass die Meldung erfolgt ist, muss im Zweifel halt nachweisbar sein, am besten in einem Bericht/Protokoll, welches einen größeren Verteiler hatte, als nur den direkten Chef und einen selbst.

Egal - am Ende geht es um eine Gesellschaft, die im Durchschnitt so hohl zwischen den Ohren ist, dass Ihnen ein gewisses Viechzeugs die Hochwasserbefestigungen zerbuddeln darf und dafür noch niedlich gefunden wird. Das ist doch das eigentliche Problem 
Hierzulande läuft viel zu viel nur noch über Stimmungsmache statt über Verstand, das gleiche mit dem Tauben füttern in Innenstädten und dann Millionen in die Sanierung von historischer Bausubstanz stecken, ...  nur dass Hochwasserschutz nicht offensichtlich sichtbar ist, dafür aber sicherheitsrelevant...

VG, Eike


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> das gleiche mit dem Tauben füttern in Innenstädten


Oh, das triggert mich, ich muss offtopicen.

Eine befreundete Nachbarin, eigentlich ne total durchgeknallte relativ vernünftige und nette Person, hat dieses Jahr angefangen die verdammten Tauben zu füttern (etwa zu dem Zeitpunkt als ihre jüngste Tochter ausgezogen ist, da muss man nicht Sigmund Freud sein um das zu interpretieren). Jedenfalls machten sich die fiesen Vögel auf allen Balkonen und Bäumen des Hauses Breit, und nach kurzer Zeit sahen z.B. alle Autos vorm Haus aus wie Taubenscheixxe-Iglus. Von dem Balkon und den Blumenkästen ganz zu schweigen.
Ich bin ja eher der sanfte, verzärtelte mirdochegal-Typ. Aber es ging echt nicht mehr. Ich hab dann bei ihr angeklingelt und ihr meine Köderschleuder plus Kugelbleie vorgeführt: "Sandra, (Name geändert) wenn Du nicht aufhörst zu füttern, dann knall ich Deine Scheisstauben eine nach der anderen ab, und keiner kanns mir nachweisen. Verstehst Du? Ich knall die einfach ab."

Da sie mich nicht so gut kennt wie ihr, hat sie das ernstgenommen: Die Fütterung hörte auf, und die Taubenplage zerstreute sich in alle Winde, um wieder alte Döner zu fressen. Interessanterweise hat 'Sandra' das Gespräch ihrem Mann gepetzt:
Der kam abends mit ner Flasche Wein zu mir und hat mich herzlich umarmt.
Hg
Mini


----------



## ollidi (23. November 2022)

So eine mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Taube, schön im Ofen geschmort, schmeckt auch sehr gut. Aber bitte nur Tauben vom Land. Die aus der Stadt sind ungeniessbar.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> So eine mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Taube, schön im Ofen geschmort, schmeckt auch sehr gut. Aber bitte nur Tauben vom Land. Die aus der Stadt sind ungeniessbar.


Früher habe ich bei Krankheit manchmal Taubensüppchen von Omi gekriegt. Das war schön und tröstlich. Ich teile Deine Meinung zur Appetitlichkeit von Stadttauben.

Meine Drohung war ja auch eine leere, niemals einlösbare: Ich glaube, es ist keine gute Idee, in einer belebten Innenstadtstrasse mit vielen Fußgängern und Verkehr Bleikugeln durch die Gegend zu pfeffern. Also bitte nicht zuhause nachmachen


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Sie fressen ganze Schilfgürtel oder zerstören Deiche: Nutrias sind in Deutschland entgültig angekommen und manche mancherorts Probleme.*


Und wir diskutieren gebratene und gefüllte Tauben. Ich liebe den Winter-Blues.


----------



## Floma (23. November 2022)

Meine Großeltern sind durch Tauben an die Grenzen ihrer bäuerlichen Schulbildung geraten. Pro Person ist eine zu wenig, zwei sind aber schon zu viel. Dass Frauen eigentlich etwas mehr als eine brauchen, Männer knapp zwei, Kinder und Schwiegertochter jedoch unberechenbar sind, hat zu etwas geführt, was man als "diskrete Chaostheorie im Zahlenraum bis zehn Finger" beschreiben könnte.

Nutria wäre einfachere gewesen, die kannte man im Süden aber nur von der Landesgartenschau '84 in Reutlingen.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

Ok, ok, lassen wir die Täubchen- lasst uns zur Nutria zurückkehren, ich hab ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen offtopic (zumal ich neulich einen verdienten Boardie genau deswegen geschulten habe)
Ich gelobe feierlich, das ich binnen Jahresfrist Nutria probieren werde, Gelegenheit und Möglichkeit gibt's ja genug.

Und zum Kernpunkt: Mit den Nutrias verhält es sich offenbar so wie mit allen invasiven Spezies, Zahnpasta und Flaschengeistern: Sind sie erstmal losgelassen bzw. aus der Tube dann gebietet ihnen Menschenwerk und -Mühe kaum noch Einhalt. Man kann nur hoffen das der traurige Rest des mitteleuropäischen Ökosystems sie irgendwie verdaut bzw. integriert. Wir könnten ja als Gegenmaßnahme Löwen (immerhin im Holozän hier nachgewiesen) oder die anspruchsloseren Pumas auswildern.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. November 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hab mal schnell bissel gestöbert.


Danke für die Recherche  , hätte nicht vermutet das die Amazonashasen so teure Braten abgeben könnten.
Mal zum Vergleich: Für Wildschwein bekommt man bei uns ~ 3 Eu pro Kilo (in der Decke u. mit bezahlter Trichinenuntersuchung). über 35kg kriegste am Stück fast überhaupt nicht mehr los. Da wird man fast neidisch, leider gibts hier keine Nutrias.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> So eine mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Taube, schön im Ofen geschmort, schmeckt auch sehr gut. Aber bitte nur Tauben vom Land. Die aus der Stadt sind ungeniessbar.


Hallo,

jawoll und deshalb haben wir früher (ländlicher Bereich) auch fremde Tauben vom Dachfirst geschossen und die wurden auch verwertet .
Meine erste schoss ich da so mit 7/8 Jahren ab, sehr zum Stolz meines Vaters und Onkels.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ladi74 (24. November 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Danke für die Recherche  , hätte nicht vermutet das die Amazonashasen so teure Braten abgeben könnten.
> Mal zum Vergleich: Für Wildschwein bekommt man bei uns ~ 3 Eu pro Kilo (in der Decke u. mit bezahlter Trichinenuntersuchung). über 35kg kriegste am Stück fast überhaupt nicht mehr los. Da wird man fast neidisch, leider gibts hier keine Nutrias.


Hab mich auch erschrocken, die Viecher werden vielleicht in Blattgold verpackt.;-)


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (24. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jawoll und deshalb haben wir früher (ländlicher Bereich) auch fremde Tauben vom Dachfirst geschossen und die wurden auch verwertet .
> Meine erste schoss ich da so mit 7/8 Jahren ab, sehr zum Stolz meines Vaters und Onkels.
> ...



Hab ich da Wilderei gehört?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Hab ich da Wilderei gehört?


Hallo,

mein Onkel hatte das größte Jagdrevier in der Gegend (der brachte mir auch hauptsächlich das Schießen bei) und in dieser Beziehung damals einiges zu melden und was auf dem eigenen umfriedeten Grundstück war, gehörte einem auch. War damals auf dem Land so üblich, machten fast alle so, deshalb konnte da auch keiner dagegen etwas sagen .
Nutrias wären damals kein Problem gewesen. Aber wir hatten da nie welche und bis heute habe ich bei uns noch keinen gesehen. Dafür jede Menge Biber.

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> gal - am Ende geht es um eine Gesellschaft, die im Durchschnitt so hohl zwischen den Ohren ist, dass Ihnen ein gewisses Viechzeugs die Hochwasserbefestigungen zerbuddeln darf und dafür noch niedlich gefunden wird. Das ist doch das eigentliche Problem
> Hierzulande läuft viel zu viel nur noch über Stimmungsmache statt über Verstand, das gleiche mit dem Tauben füttern in Innenstädten und dann Millionen in die Sanierung von historischer Bausubstanz stecken, ... nur dass Hochwasserschutz nicht offensichtlich sichtbar ist, dafür aber sicherheitsrelevant...


 Du hast das Problem jetzt richtig erkannt


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2022)

Protest angekündigt: Tierschützer wollen Nutrias in der Rheinaue retten
					

Tierschützer wollen sich am Samstag in der Bonner Rheinaue treffen. Sie fordern weiter, die Nutrias zu sterilisieren, statt sie zu töten.




					ga.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2022)

Da ist er wieder, der Schützerwahn.
Gleichzeitig werden jene, die das Richtige tun moralisch in die Ecke gestellt.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (24. November 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man ganz einfach zunächst den Bestand an solchen "Tierschützern" dezimieren und die essen, bevor man sich dem Problem mit anderen Arten annimmt.

Wobei die meisten von den Zeitgenossen wohl eher ungenießbar sind...


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Hab ich da Wilderei gehört?


klar - ist aber längst verjährt   - und zweitens dürfen Kinder in unserem Land
eh alles - sind ja noch nicht strafmündig !


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> klar - ist aber längst verjährt   - und zweitens dürfen Kinder in unserem Land
> eh alles - sind ja noch nicht strafmündig !


Hallo,

bei meiner Kindheit hätte ich, nach heutigen Gesichtspunkten, ein ganz schlimmer Finger werden müssen - aber ich habs ja nicht mal zu einem Punkt in Flensburg geschafft und das bei etwa 1.500.000 Kilometern Fahrleistung . Also komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass die heutigen Gesichtspunkte nicht unbedingt richtig sind.


Gruß

Lajos


----------

